# Banff/ Mobility Scooter



## bobk (Jul 23, 2010)

My wife and I are vacationing in Banff National Park in late September of 2011. My wife has difficulty walking great distances. Would she be able to make use of her Mobility Scooter for short hikes, etc? Thanks Bob


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 23, 2010)

She could use her scooter in a very popular hike up to Johnston Canyon up to the Lower Falls.  It's paved the whole way and I've seen scooters on that trail.  Additionally, some of the paths around Lake Louise are paved as I'm assuming you would be going there.  Those are 2 of the more popular hikes/trails that people frequent and would be worthwhile going to of things to see.


----------



## skimble (Jul 31, 2010)

djyamyam said:


> She could use her scooter in a very popular hike up to Johnston Canyon up to the Lower Falls.  It's paved the whole way and I've seen scooters on that trail.  Additionally, some of the paths around Lake Louise are paved as I'm assuming you would be going there.  Those are 2 of the more popular hikes/trails that people frequent and would be worthwhile going to of things to see.




Johnson Canyon trail gets too steep and too crowded.  Lake Louise is very accomodating around the lake. 
You could take the tram to the top of the mountain in Banff-- something I would not recommend for most... it's only a 2000 ft elevation gain... but for someone who doesn't walk well, it's perfect.  
The Ice Fields offer a monster tram truck that will drive you right onto the glacier.  
There's plenty to do-- even in a wheelchair.


----------

